# Forellensee in Dänemark



## Petri1 (25. Juli 2005)

Kennt jemand einen Forellensee in Dänemark nahe der deutschen Grenze (ca.50km-100km). Rödekro wird leider immer schlechter. Hatt den anschein als möchte der besitzer nur noch Campinggäste. Hatten jetzt schon das zweite mal nur eine forelle trotz dem wir alles versucht haben. Auch die anderen die am Teich waren hatten nur sehr wenig.


Petri1 :m


----------



## tuscha108 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

http://www.dansee.dk/ guck mal hier NR. 66 ist gut aber auch die anderen

außer Rodekro ist echt mist was der da abzieht


----------



## ollifant11 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

Moin Moin,

wenn du den Grenzübergang Krusa nimmst und dann Richtung Sonderborg weiterfährst, kommt nach ca. 8km auf der rechten Seite ein kleiner aber feiner Forellensee - Frueskov (www.dansee.dk - Nr. 68). Der Besitzer ist wirklich nett und setzt meines Erachtens nach auch wirklich sehr gut ein. Die Preise sind im Vergleich zu den deutschen Teichen natürlich recht happig, aber das weiss ja jeder Dänemarkangler.
Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.#6

Ersmo

Olli


----------



## Matzinger (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

Schau´mal unter den thread "Top-Forellensee an der DK-Grenze". Hier sind ohne Ende Tips, Berichte, etc. drin.
Bisher war´s bei Kurt in Rödekro eigentlich immer gut. Mal schauen, was in den nächsten Wochen hier so geschrieben wird. Ich kann Dir jedenfalls den See in Fole empfehlen. Sind morgen mit einigen Boardies dort.


----------



## Milchner (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

Hallo Petri1,
wir waren letztes Jahr dort und werden dieses Jahr ab 6.8. wieder dort sein.

49. Refsgårds Lystfiskersø 

Sehr schöne Anlage und mit Kurt einen sehr netten Chef.Aber das wichtigste,sind die super Fische .Wir haben keine unter 2 kg gefangen.

Die Anlage liegt in der Nähe von Egtved.Mach mal einen Tagestripp dahin,du wirst überzeugt sein.

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Thomas


----------



## Petri1 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

danke für die Antworten werde mich mal in uge versuchen hat jemand mehr Infos zu diesem Teich .


Petri1 :m


----------



## Kescherdriller (2. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

Moin Petri!!

Wie Matzinger schon geschrieben hat,solltest Du mal unter dem Thread 
"Top Forellenseen an der..." nachschauen!! Dort findest Du einige Berichte über Uge und kannst dann nen Boardi über Pn anmailen!!! 

Viel Spaß in Uge und denk an den Bericht!!!!!!!! 

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Enno (3. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

Ich hatte die letzten Tage den Teich in Kelstrup (Nr.68) befischt. Letzte Woche inkl. WE war ich 4X dort. ich habe je 3 Std geblinkert und 2!!! Fische gefangen. Die Anderen hatten mit Powerbait oder Spiro nix. Wenn was ging, dann mit Blinker. ABER Fische sind satt drin!!! Man sieht sie zu zig rumschwimmen und springen, aber sie beißen nicht. Ein am Tag gibts um die Mittagszeit ne Beißzeit, für etwa 30 minuten, da wird kurz überall gefangen und dann wird es wieder ruhig. Der Besitzer ist wie oben schon beschrieben freundlich und auch mitleidend, aber er kann nicht mehr machen als einsetzen. Is klar. Echt der Teich ist voll mit Fisch!!
Es ist eben z.Z. eine trübe Forellenzeit. Selbst nachts geht nichts. Ich sprach mit Nachtanglern, die gegen 7:00 kamen und bis 9:00 Uhr blieben. Die sollen nichts gefangen habe !!!??? ( Lt. Aussage Mitangler).
Ich habe beim letzten Mal nur geschaut und gewartet, bis sie um 13:15 anfingen zu beißen und mir erst dann die Karte geholt. HAbe auch gleich eine gefangen. Nach 30 minuten war der Spuk vorbei.....
Ich weiß nicht wie es an anderen Seen ist.
Petri Heil
Enno
Harrislee


----------



## koh (3. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*



			
				Enno schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte die letzten Tage den Teich in Kelstrup (Nr.68) befischt. Letzte Woche inkl. WE war ich 4X dort. ich habe je 3 Std geblinkert und 2!!! Fische gefangen. Die Anderen hatten mit Powerbait oder Spiro nix. Wenn was ging, dann mit Blinker. ABER Fische sind satt drin!!! Man sieht sie zu zig rumschwimmen und springen, aber sie beißen nicht. Ein am Tag gibts um die Mittagszeit ne Beißzeit, für etwa 30 minuten, da wird kurz überall gefangen und dann wird es wieder ruhig. Der Besitzer ist wie oben schon beschrieben freundlich und auch mitleidend, aber er kann nicht mehr machen als einsetzen. Is klar. Echt der Teich ist voll mit Fisch!!
> Es ist eben z.Z. eine trübe Forellenzeit. Selbst nachts geht nichts. Ich sprach mit Nachtanglern, die gegen 7:00 kamen und bis 9:00 Uhr blieben. Die sollen nichts gefangen habe !!!??? ( Lt. Aussage Mitangler).
> Ich habe beim letzten Mal nur geschaut und gewartet, bis sie um 13:15 anfingen zu beißen und mir erst dann die Karte geholt. HAbe auch gleich eine gefangen. Nach 30 minuten war der Spuk vorbei.....
> Ich weiß nicht wie es an anderen Seen ist.
> ...



War vor einiger Zeit an dem See mit der Nr. 64. Da war es genau das selbe.


----------



## forellenspezie (20. August 2005)

*AW: Forellensee in Dänemark*

Moin Moin!!
Ich war in den letzten Tagen einschliesslich heute in See Nr.68!
Montag 15.08.2005  13.30-19.30Uhr bedeckter himmel später regen
7 Goldforellen 3 Regenbogen,2 mit spinner(mepps 3g rot/silber)
5 mit Sbiro 10g schwimmend 2m Vorfach geschleppt mit Lachsei(14èr Haken)
3 auf weissen Twister alles Regenbogenforellen
Mittwoch 17.08.2005  13.30-19.30Uhr bedeckt/sonne
6 Regenbogenforellen,alle auf weissen Twister
geschleppt habe ich auch ohne Erfolg(Streamer,Hönigmade,Paste)
Auf Spinner 3 Bisse alle auf Silber 3g Mepps
Freitag 19.08.2005  13.30-19.30Uhr Sonne Pur
8 Goldforellen 3 Regenbogen,bis 16.30Uhr kein biss alles versucht,dann bin ich um den See hinten rechts in der Ecke Standen die Forellen alle oben im Wasser.Alle mit weiss/schwarzen Streamer geschleppt.
Meiner Meinung ein recht sauber und ordentlicher Teich,wer den Schwarm findet geht auf jeden Fall mit Fisk nach hause!
Morgen werden ich mal Rödekro ansteuern,da war ich auch die letzten 3 Jahre nicht mehr!Werd mal Posten wie es war!
Petri Heil @ all


----------

